# Waninkoko returns to the Wii and PS3 Scene.



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

*Waninkoko, renowned Wii and PS3 scener, has confirmed his return.*

Posts to talk to him, have said that after a period of inactivity by being heavily involved in other projects, it's time to go back and start new projects for the Wii and PS3.

He has told us... "recently, I've been heavily involved in my last project, which has nothing to do with the scene: TopConsolas.com; this is a social network for gamers. Now that this project is already online, it's time to come back to something that really excites me, as is the scene. I will see how the picture is ultimately both PS3 and Wii as I am going to put to work to launch new developments. "

The truth is that we are very happy with this decision, because after the latest moves in the scene, many developers had focused its activities to other projects and is already lacking a nudge in the scene, is not it?.[/p]




Source

Thanks to Google for 99% of the translation.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 8, 2011)

That's good news. Waninkoko has done some great stuff in the past, so we can only expect better things from this.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 8, 2011)

Now this is excellent news!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2011)

careful Waninkoko sony will come after you


----------



## Snailface (Apr 8, 2011)

Is it just me or does his expression seem to say, "I can't wait to brick your console this time". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--jk


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2011)

TopConsolas looks like a blatant Playfire clone.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does his expression seem to say, "I can't wait to brick your console".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh!  The first "brick" joke of many to come I'm sure!  Hahaha.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 8, 2011)

mechadylan said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was trying to make light out of a situation that is actually quit serious. He does have a history of rolling out hacks without testing them thoroughly enough, which has led to a lot of bricked Wiis and PS3s. He has done a lot of good things too. People should exercise caution when trying out his projects. (read forum reports first before trying his stuff!)


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope he does some 3DS work too. I'd love to see a race between Twiizers and Waninkoko to crack the 3DS.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> mechadylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not agree more.  I'd love to hear that one of his "new developments" is a way to unbrick a YLOD'd PS3, but only time will tell.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 8, 2011)

mechadylan said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant create a hack to unbrick a YLOD PS3
the ps3 mobo needs to be reflowed

now a bricked system caused by faulty firmware updates is a different story


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> mechadylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty for the correction, sir.  I was referring to a "Waninkoko CFW 3.55" brick but perhaps I was a bit vague.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 8, 2011)

Well this brings him back to Sony's target list.What a brave man.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well this brings him back to Sony's target list.What a brave man.


Back?  I don't think he ever left.  Shoot, Wutangrza is probably still on Sony's target list.


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 8, 2011)

Can we still hope to find a way to play GC games by usb?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm happy he's back but now he's just another target for $ony unless Anonymous can do something about it...


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe he can bring about a proper incentive for me to actually join this PS3 "scene" everyone seems to talk about / then again Sony has made it loud and clear, no fucking around or we will fuck you over kind of thing 

Welcome back ? 

Speaking of Waninkoko damn i need to get myself a Wii before i die


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> careful Waninkoko sony will come after you
> 
> 
> 
> ...








He's apparently been a target all along, and I'm sure he's aware of this.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 8, 2011)

So what is everyone expecting?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 8, 2011)

i hope he can do something about the 3ds but before that he would need one


----------



## Gus122000 (Apr 8, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i hope he can do something about the 3ds but before that he would need one


Esto, un million de veces Waninkoko.

This, a million times Waninkoko.


----------



## Pillows (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome back Waninkoko. :3


----------



## paced98 (Apr 8, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## Coto (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome back then.

And, espero haya mejorado harto su habilidad para acceder a la máquina.

Cheers


----------



## marquesduarte (Apr 8, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does his expression seem to say, "I can't wait to brick your console this time".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and anyone need to use anything that he or other devs make. Use at your own risk mean anything to you?
If you brick your console or knows anyone that this sorry situation occurs, sorry for you, but the homebrew scene needs to be encouraged not the oposite.
Sorry for the english


----------



## shortz1994 (Apr 8, 2011)

sweet, welcome back dude. please make a gc usb loader, i think it's time for that.. an i'm sure it can be done.. i have faith.  some of the real noobs, have no idea. with out you or the other dev. wii's  would be nothing more then a "brick"..


----------



## Blue-K (Apr 8, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Can we still hope to find a way to play GC games by usb?
> There is already one. It's called WODE or Sundriver. Buy one of these, or stop hoping, cause it won't happen otherwise.
> 
> @Topic: What's left in the Wii-Scene? The cIOS is a dead end in case of IOS-Reloads, NAND-Emu doesn't work as good as with SNEEK, and probably will never reach the same level. Applications like WAD-Manager or his infamous Updaters aren't really needed, as there are better alternatives. So unless he's going to improve SNEEK/UNEEK, or finds a better way to load "Backups", I don't see what else he could do. Let's wait and see...
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing will change.


----------



## shortz1994 (Apr 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There is already one. It's called WODE or Sundriver.


dude you must not have kids, or you like to pirate games,  the wode has the cheap ribbon coming out, and any member with 2yr old kids, know they get to things. rip the ribbon, or one of your drunk friends knock the wii over. rips the ribbon. plus i like ripping my back ups to my hdd.  with the sundrive you can't unless you have the over priced lg dvd reader in your computer.  but then i'm a true fan of nintendo, an a avid collector, i have every nintendo system that ever came out. including robie. an the over rated virtual 3d game system. the goggles they tried before n64.. any one remember those bulky things..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 8, 2011)

When do people get the fact in their heads that a software based GC USB loader is not possible, no matter how much they ask?


----------



## coolness (Apr 8, 2011)

good to have him back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is there already news what new project he while make fot the wii?


----------



## doyama (Apr 8, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> When do people get the fact in their heads that a software based GC USB loader is not possible, no matter how much they ask?



Because they know that if they ask enough, some deity of their choosing will come down an miraculously do it for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's unfortunate but the reality of those asking.

Is he 'back' to brick more Wii's and PS3s though? As has been said before, he's done some ok stuff but really needs to be a bit more careful with his code when releasing it. It's ok to hack and duct tape together something initially, but if you want people to use it, you should really be sure you're not doing something that will brick the console.


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 8, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you were a developer you would know its incredibly easy for something to slip through the cracks even if you test it yourself and get other people to test it. case in point: sony's engineers for the ps3 crypto.

i can speak this from personal experience, i always seem to find errors and bugs after making code live.

and for the record, i agree with marquesduarte. everything is done at your risk, he is not responsible for anything.

anyways, on topic, glad to see him back.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 8, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> good to have him back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will more than likely make front page news when he does.  Perhaps he's keeping it under wraps so as to win that sweet, sweet Homebrew Bounty.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 8, 2011)

how many patches has blizzard taken out for their games? how many have square done so? Hasnt nintendo's console been exploited with their own console?
if every big company can do a mistake unknowingly even after checking and testing why blame a single person for his one time mistake? i know most of us are joking when we say that but still lets throw that away

PS - this is from someone who does not have complete knowledge and cannot judge others opinions


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to see Wanin back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe he can create a "Save Directly to SD"solution. My Wii is dying for space here


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 9, 2011)

Whatta surprise , im seeing "gasp wanin's back, finally we will get our GameCube USB loader"

Guys its not happening


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 9, 2011)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Whatta surprise , im seeing "gasp wanin's back, finally we will get our GameCube USB loader"
> 
> *Guys its not happening*
> 
> QUOTE(WiiBricker @ Apr 8 2011, 10:33 AM) When do people get the fact in their heads that a *software based GC USB loader is not possible*, no matter how much they ask?




you know, i seem to recall people saying it would be impossible for wii usb loaders, or even softmod disc loaders in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wouldnt say its not going to happen, who knows. there may be a way to someday


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 10, 2011)

Man, a GC USB loader app would be sweet.  As would direct save loading from the SD.  We should send this wishlist to the north pole Spain.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 10, 2011)

great news!  The wii homebrew/softmod scene wouldn't be what it is today were it not for Waninkoko.  I can't wait to see what he contributes to next!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 10, 2011)

Who know maybe he'll take a look at the 3ds......He is more or less one of the more capable of hacking it....

Nice to see him back regardless


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 10, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Can we still hope to find a way to play GC games by usb?


yeah he should take diios mios and make it work as good as the wii USB Loaders I hope Cred wont mind since it's an abandoned project


----------

